# Craigslist Deal Alert on Cocobolo Wood



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Just letting everyone know that there is someone selling a pretty good lot of Cocobolo on Craigslist for 500.00. Says he will consider offers. Maybe some of you woodturners/woodworkers could team up for the entire lot.

Nice looking stuff that some of you wood turners may take advantage of.

Of course there is a 10% finders fee if you make a deal! LOL!

Keep me posted if anyone buys it

http://houston.craigslist.org/mat/4905467058.html


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Anybody call and get it?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not interested


----------

